
Bad Diets Are Responsible for More Deaths Than Smoking, Global Study Finds - tshannon
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2019/04/03/709507504/bad-diets-are-responsible-for-more-deaths-than-smoking-global-study-finds
======
tshannon
> What would happen if everyone around the globe began to eat a healthy diet,
> filling three-fourths of their plates with fruits, vegetables and whole
> grains? We'd run out. Yep, that's right. A recent study published in the
> journal PLOS One by researchers at the University of Guelph found that there
> would not be enough fruit and vegetables to go around.

~~~
_Schizotypy
Maybe it would be a good idea to prioritize those crops then instead of corn
for HFCS, which we seem to have more than enough of

------
kheyanne
Our diets are influenced by what was fed to us when we're infants. Studies
show that infant formulas that contain corn syrup and sugar can cause
childhood obesity, which explains why nearly 1 in 5 children in the US is
obese.

